# Sharks!!!!!!



## Makbarracuda (Dec 9, 2009)

When do the big sharks run on the beaches of fenwick? We have a house rented in the end of june for a week and i wanted to know what my chances were of hooking a true monster.


----------



## Frogfish (Nov 6, 2007)

What kind of gear do you have?


----------



## redfish59 (Aug 28, 2008)

Try in the am like around 4 am till 9 am. Use fresh bait Bunker, Butter fish or spot. Cast your lines from 20' and futher out. You'll never know what size or type. Have lines at least 20# and use steel leader 40# and circle hooks 8/0 on a fish finder rig. Good luck.


----------



## rockrunner (Dec 11, 2009)

*Sharks off Fenwick*

Fish at night. Use a 50 pound outfit with at least 300 yd capacity.

June/July are good months,

Bluefish bait is best, next menhaden, big hook - at least 11/0, cable leader, 10-12 ounces of lead.

Place bait offshore with a kayak or paddleboard - 100 yds out or more.

If you use a fighting harness keep a knife on your belt.

Be careful. Don't fish alone.


----------



## Makbarracuda (Dec 9, 2009)

I have a 12' tica with a shimano btrunner 4500 spooled w/65lb powerpro, 
and an 11' tica with an okuma exipor w/ baitrunner setting also spooled with 65lb powerpro. This past year we were at the beach mid july and the rigs i made landed 1x 4 foot sandbar and 1x 3 ft sandbar and 2x 3ft sand tigers. This year i have bigger hooks and better rods. last year i hade 2 12' saltstrikers(too flimsy to cast anything heavy very far.) so the baits were only 30 yards out. I don't like using bunker because of how easy it falls off the hook. Is there any way to make it stay on better? I will try using it again but prefer bluefish, or whatever else i catch earlier that day or the day before(still not frozen). And i am not walking out in the water to cast knowing how close those sharks were to the beach. lol


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*Sharks; not Rays*

I like to fish down in that area for sharks too... My standard rig is an 11' okuma, 4500 shimano baitrunner, 20lb running line, 50 lb shock leader and a pulley rig made from wire & 100lb mono.

Using bunker, I've had some success on decent size sharks (4') -- but, I find that I also hook my share of very large rays.

Just out of curiosity, do you guys have any tips for rigging up in a way that gives a better probability of attracting sharks not rays ?

Those #@$% rays are a total pain in the a$$ to pull in -- usually wind up busting off something --

Mark


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

kinda small rod and reel for a big shark .... that setup will work for the size you have caught .... but if you want the big boys you need to jump up several sizes


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

If i was yak'n baits I'd probably go to a bigger rod but the solaris works fine for now.

I have a 12' tica w/ a shimano 6500 but that seems like overkill for what i run into in OC


----------



## cobia_slaya (Jan 19, 2010)

i use a 10ft ocean master with a diawa sealine
and that works just fine for me


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Other options...*



Makbarracuda said:


> When do the big sharks run on the beaches of fenwick? We have a house rented in the end of june for a week and i wanted to know what my chances were of hooking a true monster.


June is a good moth to take in some night fishing Indian River inlet for stripers on topwater plugs...

Sandcrab


----------



## Makbarracuda (Dec 9, 2009)

surfchunker said:


> kinda small rod and reel for a big shark .... that setup will work for the size you have caught .... but if you want the big boys you need to jump up several sizes


Guy at the Baitshop in south Bethany has a pic of a 9' sandtiger weighing well over three hundred lbs he pulled in on a 12' st. croix with a shimano btr 4500. spooled with 65lb braid, he was casting from the beach at night, so his line was only 50 yards out at most.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

sandtigers aint real sharks...can land any sandtiger in the ocean with a 6500 haha
not familiar with the area, but round where i fish(va beach south to ocracoke) ive yet to find any 6 footer that cant be beat on a drum rod n reel type setup(525 mag, daiwa 20, avet sx with a 10-13' "heaver"), and have tugged quite a few 7-8 foot class sharks in on the same tackle wishing theyda just bit me off for havin to tug on em so long wastin my fishing time.....ive done a fair bit of the heavy tackle sharking with a 50 wide and standup gear with a harness and have yet to come into anything that has needed that type of tackle...the big dusky i got a few years back woulda been alot more funn on my newell and a 10' rod

guess what im sayin is if the pickers aint real bad, you can size down from the trolling gear , have alot less hassle casting and alot more fun w the sharks that you are more likely to catch (4-6, maybe 7 feet)..if you find yourself gettin dumped size up..

jmo


----------

